# To Play The Field (Dating)



## RhoKappa

This is an expression with regard to dating.  To play the field means to indulge in a series of sexual relationships without committing oneself to anyone.  In America, this expression traditionally applies more to men than female, but understood when applied to the latter.  Here are some examples.

1. Sergei used to be a party boy and played the field until he fell in love with Lena and married her.
2. Tanya does not want to have sex with Yuri, so he is considering playing the field.
3. Neznaika would never be successful at playing the field.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## GCRaistlin

1. _Сергей любил погулять, пока не влюбился в Лену и не женился на ней _(NB: I left _used to be a party boy and_ untranslated because the implied meaning of _погулять_ would be unclear with it).
2. _Таня не хочет спать с Юрием, поэтому он ищет секса на стороне._
3. _Незнайке никогда не гулять по бабам._

2. _Таня не дает Юрию...
    ... поэтому он собирается погулять на стороне
    ... поэтому он хочет прогуляться налево._
To be honest, I like none of variants of (2) above 'cause you are able to _погулять на стороне / прогуляться налево _only if there's a person who have a right to demand from you not to do that. If Tanya doesn't sleep with Yuri she hardly has such a right.
_... поэтому он собирается найти кого-нибудь, с кем можно переспать._


----------



## Rosett

1. ... ходил/шлялся по бабам ...
2. ... ходить на сторону.
3. ... никогда не добиться успеха на стороне у женщин.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> 3. ... никогда не добиться успеха на стороне у женщин.


Так не говорят. На стороне от кого?


----------



## GCRaistlin

2. _Таня не хочет спать с Юрием, поэтому он собирается найти кого-нибудь на стороне._


----------



## RhoKappa

Given the variants listed above, which would be correct in this context?

Question to man from woman: Do you have a girlfriend?
Answer from man to woman: No, but I am playing the field.

By this, he is specifying that he dates various women and may or may not be intimately involved with various ones.  However, he is making himself very clear that for now he is not committed to any one woman.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## nizzebro

RhoKappa said:


> Given the variants listed above, which would be correct in this context?
> 
> Question to man from woman: Do you have a girlfriend?
> Answer from man to woman: No, but I am playing the field.
> 
> By this, he is specifying that he dates various women and may or may not be intimately involved with various ones. However, he is making himself very clear that for now he is not committed to any one woman.



Usually, they just say 'Я свободен' or 'Я пока не нашёл никого' or something like that. 
In Russia, it is not a good idea for a man to mention about his relations when talking to a woman - except maybe to his sister.


----------



## Vovan

RhoKappa said:


> he is making himself very clear that for now he is not committed to any one woman.


I don't think there's just one fixed expression for that. "В свободном полёте" may be a good option. But the phrase isn't limited to intimate relationships: a person who has recently become a freelancer or started looking for a new job might use it, too. Anyway, as an answer to the question "Do you have a girlfriend?", it can't have any alternative interpretation and is safe to use:
_Она: У тебя есть кто-нибудь?_​_Он: Нет, я в свободном полёте._​


----------



## Şafak

nizzebro said:


> Я свободен' or 'Я пока не нашёл никого'


Would be my default choices.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Я в активном поиске._


----------



## tamadekk

RhoKappa said:


> By this, he is specifying that he dates various women and may or may not be intimately involved with various ones. However, he is making himself very clear that for now he is not committed to any one woman.


You could say "он б*а́*бник*"*.* 

бабник *is a person who dates various women and may or may not be intimately involved with various ones.

Бывший муж оказался *бабником*, который волочился за каждой юбкой.
(It means that the ex-husband was interested in many girls with whom he didn't mind having sex).


----------



## GCRaistlin

*tamadekk*, бабники не ищут girlfriends, потому что наличие girlfriend предполагает наличие обязательств, что бабникам совсем не надо. Поэтому для бабника на вопрос: "Do you have a girlfriend?" странно отвечать: "No, but..."


----------



## tamadekk

@GCRaistlin бабникам всё равно на обязательства. это лжеотношения, им нужен конкретно секс с девушкой. 
они ищут girlfriends ради секса, не более. и могут бабники состоять в этих отношениях ради него.
Для такого типа мужчин ответ на вопрос "Do you have a girldfriend" гарантированно будет начинаться с "No, but..."


----------



## GCRaistlin

Бывают и честные бабники.
Кроме того, нас просили перевести ответ на вопрос - вы что, предлагаете вариант: "Нет, но я бабник"?


----------



## RhoKappa

tamadekk said:


> You could say "он б*а́*бник*"*.*
> 
> бабник *is a person who dates various women and may or may not be intimately involved with various ones.
> 
> Бывший муж оказался *бабником*, который волочился за каждой юбкой.
> (It means that the ex-husband was interested in many girls with whom he didn't mind having sex).


Is the feminine form бабница?


----------



## GCRaistlin

RhoKappa said:


> Is the feminine form бабница?


See PM.


----------



## Şafak

Конечно, бабник вообще не подходит. Просто посмотрите на диалог:


RhoKappa said:


> Question to man from woman: Do you have a girlfriend?
> Answer from man to woman: No, but I am playing the field.


У тебя есть девушка? Нет, я бабник.     .
Полный абсурд.



RhoKappa said:


> Is the feminine form бабница?


Бабник = womanizer. Would you describe a woman as a womanizer? Even despite contemporary trends your "feminine suggestion" would work. I can't think of any Russian word that would describe a woman who pursues men, flirts with them and chases them habitually, regularly just to have fun.


----------



## nizzebro

Şafak said:


> I can't think of any Russian word that would describe a woman who pursues men, flirts with them and chases them habitually, regularly just to have fun.


To me.  that 'pursues' and 'chases' sounds a little extreme though (even idiomatically), as бабник is basically about obsession only. I'd say this word reflects the speaker's attitude, often purely subjective (especially been said by another man or, a woman who has plans for the man); it itself does not imply directly amoral things like harassment or adultery. Freedom to бабник-s!


----------



## tamadekk

GCRaistlin said:


> Бывают и честные бабники.
> Кроме того, нас просили перевести ответ на вопрос - вы что, предлагаете вариант: "Нет, но я бабник"?


Честные бабники? Впервые слышу такое, уж простите.


Я не вижу ничего странного в таком ответе. 
- У тебя есть девушка? 
- Нет, я бабник.


Şafak said:


> У тебя есть девушка? Нет, я бабник.    .
> Полный абсурд.


Что вас смущает? Лаконично и понятно. Услышав это, собеседник сразу поймёт ваше отношение к девушкам.


----------



## Şafak

Вы шутите? Вы реально утверждаете, что 1) «я бабник» это адекватная альтернатива «я в активном поиске» и 2) «я бабник» это вменяемый ответ на вопрос, если у тебя девушка? At this point я думаю, что это просто троллинг от А до Я.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Думаю, что дело не в троллинге, просто *tamadekk *категорически не любит эту категорию мужчин. Даже презирает. Даже ненавидит. И - да, я думаю, это _она_.
Но всё это не имеет отношения к языку.



tamadekk said:


> Что вас смущает?


Например, то, что у бабника вполне может быть девушка (или жена). Поэтому в качестве обоснования причины отсутствия оной такая самоидентификация выглядит странно.
Кроме того, термин _бабник _имеет не то чтобы негативный, но специфический оттенок, и о себе как о бабнике мало кто будет заявлять.


----------



## tamadekk

Şafak said:


> Вы шутите? Вы реально утверждаете, что «я бабник» это адекватная альтернатива «я в активном поиске»? At this point я думаю, что это просто троллинг.


Активный поиск ≠ преследовать каждую "юбку" в надежде вступить в половые отношения без обязательств.
Активный поиск = искать свою(-его) любимую(-ого), причём единую (-ого). Человек, что находится в активном поиске, рассчитывает на долгосрочные отношения со всеми вытекающими обязанностями.
Бабник - полная противоположность, что и подходит по запросу автора.



GCRaistlin said:


> категорически не любит эту категорию мужчин. Даже презирает. Даже ненавидит. И - да, я думаю, это _она_.


Я абсолютно нейтрален к этой категории мужчин, это выбор каждого. И нет, вы не правы, я представитель мужского пола.




GCRaistlin said:


> Например, то, что у бабника вполне может быть девушка (или жена). Поэтому в качестве обоснования причины отсутствия оной такая самоидентификация выглядит странно.


но


GCRaistlin said:


> GCRaistlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *tamadekk*, бабники не ищут girlfriends, потому что наличие girlfriend предполагает наличие обязательств,
Click to expand...

Достаточно противоречиво, не так ли?

Даже если у бабника есть девушка (жена), он ни в коем случае не раскроет себя, вы правы. Но ведь ситуация то иная 
- У тебя есть девушка? 
- Да.

Если у него её нет, то смысл ему шифроваться?
- У тебя есть девушка?
- Нет, я бабник.




GCRaistlin said:


> и о себе как о бабнике мало кто будет заявлять.


Именно, но к чему мне эта информация? Идентифицировать себя этим словом или нет - решение каждого. Изначальный вопрос ведь не в этом заключается 
Нужно охарактеризовать человека.
Автор попросил найти аналог, я его нашел.

Sergei used to be a party boy and played the field until he fell in love with Lena
Сергей отрывался и был бабником, пока не влюбился в Лену.
Ведь рассказчик заявляет о том, что Сергей был бабником, не он сам.


----------



## GCRaistlin

tamadekk said:


> Активный поиск = искать свою(-его) любимую(-ого), причём единую (-ого). Человек, что находится в активном поиске, рассчитывает на долгосрочные отношения со всеми вытекающими обязанностями.
> Бабник - полная противоположность, что и подходит по запросу автора.


Вовсе нет. Человек, находящийся в активном поиске, вполне может спать со всеми подряд, чтобы найти ту, которая его устроит в постели. Такое своеобразное отсеивание явно неподходящих на ранней стадии. А уже потом будет смотреть на остальные качества. Не подошла - пойдет искать дальше.



tamadekk said:


> Достаточно противоречиво, не так ли?


Не так, потому что вырвано из контекста. Если искать _girlfriend_ означает искать отношения с обязательствами (а это, очевидно, так), то поиск _girlfriend_ не является выражением бабничества как черты натуры - его выражением будет поиск _one night stand_.
_No but I am playing the field_ означает, на мой взгляд, скорее: _Девушки у меня нет, но не потому что я по натуре монах, просто пока ни на ком не остановился._ А _не монах _≠ _бабник._



tamadekk said:


> Сергей отрывался и был бабником, пока не влюбился в Лену.


_Бабник _- это черта характера, нечто постоянное. Подумаешь, влюбился - бабником ты от этого быть не перестанешь (хотя можешь перестать гулять). А _I'm playing the field_ - всего лишь текущее состояние (на что намекает и форма настоящего времени)_._



tamadekk said:


> Идентифицировать себя этим словом или нет - решение каждого.


Вы многих встречали, которые говорили о себе - _Я бабник_ - так же, как, скажем, _Я люблю яблоки?_



tamadekk said:


> Автор попросил найти аналог, я его нашел.


Ничего подобного. Вы исказили смысл до противоположного, дав совершенно невозможный с точки зрения носителя языка ответ.


----------

